# VOTE - Silver or White



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Silver or White, im having trouble choosing.

Misses has a White A5 Cab and I'm afraid its a bit wrong having the same colour.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

silver :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

White all day. Silver is for Homosexuals.

Jist' sayin


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Grommit said:


> White all day. Silver is for Homosexuals.
> 
> Jist' sayin


oooh never thought of that about silver lol


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Both would have the black pack as shown in the White picture.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Homophobic silver for me


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Grommit said:


> White all day. Silver is for Homosexuals.
> 
> Jist' sayin


what you saying me's a puff because i also own a silver car


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Silver, white is for bashed up 'highway maintenance' stickered transits driven by Gypsies.


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

LOL!! As with the last post...

Silver all day long. White for weddings...


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Silver all the way darling. White is too difficult to keep clean and by next year it will be sooo last year, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Kirkyp (May 3, 2011)

Silver as white is a here today gone tomorrow colour choice, remember white is for vans and emergency vehicles!!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

suspal said:


> what you saying me's a puff because i also own a silver car


If the shoe fits bro. :thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

White.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Dude imagine this. 

You're sat at the lights, in your dull grey Audi. A funky fresh gleaming white one pulls up next to you, looks across and draws you a "***" look.

Don't be that guy. If you we're in the white one,you wouldn't look across and think, god I need that grey Audi.

White will also offer the greatest contrast to your wheels, rear tints and grill. 

You know it makes sense.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Grommit said:


> If the shoe fits bro. :thumb:


My mrs would kill me anyway that don't float my boat :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
good old DW banter hey :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

suspal said:


> My mrs would kill me anyway that don't float my boat :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> good old DW banter hey :thumb:


Heh heh, yeah dude. X


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks good in either colour mate. Why not just flip a coin? Going out wearing matching jumpers with heart motifs is a bit wrong, matching car colours is fine.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you not get a darker grey ?

would be white if i had to choose, although will take more work to keep tidy as im sure you know.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd go "red" as every Tom Dick and Harry seem to have silver or white nowadays!!

but, silver was what I voted for, as it's not my money!!:lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Out of them two I prefer the white, although as mentioned a darker grey would be my choice :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Ibis white for the win :thumb:

Not biased tho' ...


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

A few years ago I would have said white , As everyone had a silver car , Now I say silver because everyone has a white one 

Silver all the way


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

White all the way and my vote made it level


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

kempe said:


> White all the way and my vote made it level


Whoops did I spoil your fun? lol

White is for vans but personally I do prefer darker colours


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

White. I don't do silver cars


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Silver.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

R7KY D said:


> A few years ago I would have said white , As everyone had a silver car , Now I say silver because everyone has a white one
> 
> Silver all the way


I agree with this.

Also agree with other suggestions and go for a darker grey.

My personal suggestion is go for black :thumb:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

some interesting points guys, didnt realise all gays had silver cars and transit drivers had white Audi's as second cars :thumb:

Test drove a grey today and not sure about the colour. Coming from a Black BMW then I wont have another black car as I dont have the time to look after it, just got rid of a white Evoque and it was a pain to clean, a Q7 I used to have seemed pretty easy to maintain.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Silver for me, I've had one white car and that was one too many !

Good luck what ever though


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

W H I T E 


Both cars on the drive will look cool , we have a white vw tiguan and a white Golf gtd and they look good when washed and polished , saying that they look good dirty as well ..


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

S I L V E R. The only time I'd have a white car if it was 40 degrees everday, and that ain't the UK.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

The only white cars on the road should have blue lights.
It is IMO a very bland and boring choice I have yet to see any car that looks better in white than a proper colour. Not all colours suit all cars but I don't think white looks good on any car. 
Silver for me although I would probably choose something different if it were my choice.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

White.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

White, I have a white 3 series and the wife has a white CR-V. 


(TT)


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

White all the way, to much silver on the roads.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

It's 24 each now!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

White for me, everyone has silver cars.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

I voted white, Much better. I do agree on a darker grey though.


----------



## carfix (May 28, 2010)

As a Smart repairer, i'd have to say White is easier to repair and works out cheaper if youre thinking of scuffing it, but I remember having a Red Mica Supra and my friend having a White one in the 80's. I remember the heartache as white went out of stylee and he couldn't sell it. As for looking clean whilst being neglected, it would be silver all the way , but youre not a member here for nutin' are you ?

Personally it would be the dark grey, classy, doesn't go out of style, and looks good waxed without all the OCD problems of black.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Both cars on the drive will look cool , we have a white vw tiguan and a white Golf gtd and they look good when washed and polished , saying that they look good dirty as well ..


Nice choice of Vags! :thumb:

Do you have any pics of your GTD?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Some help we have been, 27 each!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I voted white


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grommit said:


> White all day. Silver is for Homosexuals.
> 
> Jist' sayin


Silver is boring, I like white, especially bmw whites... and you (iirc you were kinda cute with the snowboard ) :argie::lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grommit said:


> Dude imagine this.
> 
> You're sat at the lights, in your dull grey Audi. A funky fresh gleaming white one pulls up next to you, looks across and draws you a "***" look.
> 
> ...


It's an audi.. Not a bloody lambo


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Dark blue and black.
Was at a BMW dealer today and they are finding it difficult shifting white cars.
Dark Blue is the new white.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Silver is boring, I like white, especially bmw whites... and you (iirc you were kinda cute with the snowboard ) :argie::lol:


Haha mwah xx


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Besides, what is it with straight guys opinions of gays and no taste, silver is fecking dull, only a straight guy could have that complete lack of taste


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Silver.The only car that looks good in white for me is a Lotus Espirit


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

I have a white car but the a6 looks a lot better in Black or silver mate


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> It's an audi.. Not a bloody lambo


Same thing arnt they 

Could be worse you could be the guy in the Datsun!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

WashMitt said:


> Same thing arnt they
> 
> Could be worse you could be the gay in the Datsun!!


Don't be mean to RP, He can't help his poop taste in cars.   
Also, 33 people like Gas board vans???


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

I vote red 

Forget those two colours. Have you thought about red? I think it would look nice especially if your getting the black edition.

Silver is boring 

White is all about the image. Look at me, look at me :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

WashMitt said:


> Same thing arnt they
> 
> Could be worse you could be the guy in the Datsun!!


I'll take a datsun over an a5.

http://www.autogush.com/imgs/7954-Datsun-240Z-6.html


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Don't be mean to RP, He can't help his poop taste in cars.
> Also, 33 people like Gas board vans???


Poop taste? Coming from mr rusting cheese?


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> I'll take a datsun over an a5.
> 
> http://www.autogush.com/imgs/7954-Datsun-240Z-6.html


Looks like a wannabe vette, oh the shame :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Poop taste? Coming from mr rusting cheese?


Theres cheese, but no rust you cheeky sausage.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

WashMitt said:


> Looks like a wannabe vette, oh the shame :lol:


Urr, since when did vettes look like that?

Or this?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Theres cheese, but no rust you cheeky sausage.


It's all rust, it's all peugeots are, rust on a tractor platform


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> It's all rust, it's all peugeots are, rust on a tractor platform


I'll admit the tractor bit, but I deny the rust. That would mean there would be some VW input in there


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I'll admit the tractor bit, but I deny the rust. That would mean there would be some VW input in there


Now you've gone and done it


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Urr, since when did vettes look like that?
> 
> Or this?




















Oooohhhh I think so!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Now you've gone and done it


I thought I could hear a noise. It sounded like toys being thrown from a pram lol.
Cooee VW fans, I'm only kidding. We all know you have a sense of humour.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

For the A6 in real life it doesn't seem to sit as well in white (IMO) - it's almost as though its too big a car to carry it off?

Out of the two silver looks best although it looks the best in Daytona Grey (IMO!)


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Buck said:


> For the A6 in real life it doesn't seem to sit as well in white (IMO) - it's almost as though its too big a car to carry it off?
> 
> Out of the two silver looks best although it looks the best in Daytona Grey (IMO!)


I think your right and something has been niggling me with the white. Will take a look at some other colours.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Grommit said:


> Dude imagine this.
> 
> You're sat at the lights, in your dull grey Audi. A funky fresh gleaming white one pulls up next to you, looks across and draws you a "***" look.
> 
> ...


The white car at the lights will be left for dead, as his will be a 2.0 tdi, mine will be a gay silver 3.0 bitdi.....


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show_image;p=Marques%20%28Audi%20Brand%20Group%29%2FAudi%20%28Modern%20Era%29%2FA6%2Ffrom%202012%20%28C7%2C%20Type%204G%29%2FAvant%2F%28UK%29%20S%20line;i=7;img=audi-a6-c7-avant-s-line-27.jpg

Red?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I chose silver cos i've got a silver S5 lol,but all jokes aside i must admit the ibis white's pretty nice.Another nice colour they do is Suzuka Grey which is the best colour out there for me,specially on an RS5.


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

rinns said:


> http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show_image;p=Marques%20%28Audi%20Brand%20Group%29%2FAudi%20%28Modern%20Era%29%2FA6%2Ffrom%202012%20%28C7%2C%20Type%204G%29%2FAvant%2F%28UK%29%20S%20line;i=7;img=audi-a6-c7-avant-s-line-27.jpg
> 
> Red?


Agreed :wave:


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't like white cars, they look dull dirty and chavy show off when clean.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I would have said white but for size and shape of vehicle i will say Silver.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Buckweed said:


> White all the way, to much silver on the roads.


Im finding its now changing to too much white on the road...

Cars and otherwise.

Now a colour change at the touch of a button....:lol:


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

White for me


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

To be honest these audi's have crap colours, I cant get on with many of them listed for the A6. All seem to cost more !

This looks a nice blue


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

Think silver looks better with those wheels actually. 

Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

teamdirtydog said:


> Think silver looks better with those wheels actually.
> 
> Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


I agree, looks pretty dull with the other wheels available


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi
So what colour did u pick ?


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Grey lol


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Suzuka grey is lovely, much better than silver, Audi have some great colours though mate, 

Suzuka, moonlight blue, Sepang, Daytona, all great colours


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

And the next lol BMW ! Couldn't get on with the audi


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

silver.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

WashMitt said:


> Suzuka grey is lovely, much better than silver, Audi have some great colours though mate,
> 
> Suzuka, moonlight blue, Sepang, Daytona, all great colours


They have i agree,and the best paint.Did he actually get suzuka though?


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> They have i agree,and the best paint.Did he actually get suzuka though?


Seems not, I think he's got a bmw


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

:newbie:


WashMitt said:


> Seems not, I think he's got a bmw


Just couldn't find the Audi comfy guys the offset pedals did my back in


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

rinns said:


> :newbie:
> 
> Just couldn't find the Audi comfy guys the offset pedals did my back in


So what did you get then?


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

WashMitt said:


> So what did you get then?


Ordered a 535d in space grey , keep thinking about colour choice tho!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

rinns said:


> Ordered a 535d in space grey , keep thinking about colour choice tho!


,
nice motors i like em mate.Space Grey ain't a bad colour, looks good with red leather.i like Mojave Brown as well


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Yes very nice cars mate, they look nice in white, or black, or that dark blue


----------

